# Newbie plastisol help needed UK printer needed



## singing_lad (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi all,

I need to find a nice cheap printer to print my designs to a plastisol transfer but in the UK?

Just to clear things up... With plastisol transfers are they ok to just heat press on and they dont need anything else?? ie a spay etc?

Do these last longer than a standard Heat Transfer?

Do you need to stretch these after they have been pressed?

Hope someone can help a newbie out 

cheers


----------



## dmob (Oct 1, 2007)

Welcome singing lad.

If you check out the UK in region specific section, there is an old post about UK plastisol transfer printers. You should read the frequently asked questions in this section for answers to your questions.

good luck
David


----------



## singing_lad (Jan 2, 2009)

thank u,,, and sorry for not reading up so much.

I'v been viewing load of videos on youtube but now I need to get the stuff ie heat press and transfers... Im worried Im gunna make a mistake! 

will read up more, like you said

cheers again


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

singing_lad said:


> Just to clear things up... With plastisol transfers are they ok to just heat press on and they dont need anything else?? ie a spay etc?
> 
> Do these last longer than a standard Heat Transfer?
> 
> Do you need to stretch these after they have been pressed?


Yes, yes, no.

And if you make no mistakes then you are inhuman.


----------

